# [Kaufberatung] Netzwerkkomponenten für Haus (Switch, Schrank, Patchpanel)



## Murdoch (13. Februar 2017)

*[Kaufberatung] Netzwerkkomponenten für Haus (Switch, Schrank, Patchpanel)*

Hey Leutz,

baue gerade ein Netzwerk auf und bräuchte da mal Unterstptzung von den Spezis was ich da am Besten so Schönes verbaue.

Sollte jetzt keine Millionen kosten aber auch einigermaßen zukunftssicher und nutzbar sein.

Komponenten die ich brauche:
- Werkzeug
- Patchpanel
- Switch
- Schrank

Anforderungen:
- Brauche mindestens 18 Ports. 
- Größtenteils für Backup und Streaming gedacht. Eine oder 2 Überwachungskameras kommen noch ran
- 2 NAS Systeme sollen evtl in den Schrank rein. Da stören die denn keinen. 
- Ansonsten eben ein performantes Netzwerk für allgemeine Nutzung. Nix spezielles wie LAN Partys oder so.


----------



## Malkolm (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Netzwerkkomponenten für Haus (Switch, Schrank, Patchpanel)*

Werkzeug:
- LSA Anlegewerkzeug (ab 10€ aufwärts sind brauchbar, muss kein Krone für 30€ sein)
- Leitungsprüfer (Kabeltester) mit Remote-Einheit (Stecker reichen) zum Testen aller Leitungen. Soetwas ist Pflicht um ein sauberes Netzwerk aufzuziehen. Gibts für wenig Geld in ausreichender Qualität für den Hausgebrauch (30€+). Du kannst aber auch teurere Geräte leihen, auch in Onlineshops.
- Falls du Patchkabel selbst crimpen musst noch eine entsprechende, zum Stecker passende (!!!), Crimpzange. Du solltest nicht versuchen Hirose-Stecker mit einer Universalzange zu crimpen
- Schraubendreher, Zangen, Messer, Abisolierer etc. (standard handwerkskram halt)

Patchpanel/Schrank:
Ist vollkommen von deinen Platzverhältnissen und Designwünschen abhängig. Empfehlenswert ist auf jeden Fall eine feste Montage an der Wand. Geht das nicht, sollte zumindest das Patchpanel an der Wand fest sein.
- Patchpanel Cat 6/6a (Vollmetall). Anschluß für ein Erdungkabel ist Pflicht
- Entsprechend Erdungsleitung für den Schrank/Panel. 6mm² Vollkupfer (keine Litze) sind ausreichend, imho sind sogar 4mm² erlaubt. Gehört an die Erdungsschiene im Keller.
- Schrank nach deinen Bedürfnissen/Wünschen. Rack-Schränke sind natürlich klasse, aber nicht wirklich nötig bei einem kleinen Haus.
- Achte auf eine gute Belüftung des Schranks. Wenn die NAS da rein sollen + ein PoE Switch hast schnell Anforderungen wie in einem kleinen Spiele-PC.

Switch:
Abhängig von deinen Bedürfnissen. 
- Wichtig sind vorallem die Unterstützung zeitgemäßer Standards wie IGMPv3, Spoofing, volle IPv6 Unterstützung, GBit etc.
- PoE je nach geplanter Nutzung (z.B. die Cams?). Muss nicht auf jedem Port PoE bieten. IdR reichen 20% der Ports.
- Damit bist du meist schon bei smart-managed switches (via Weboberfläche). 24 Ports im Rack gibts ab 120€, je nach PoE Bedürfnissen dann ab 200€

Empfohlene Händler:
- Passive Komponenten z.B. Kabelscheune.de, reichelt.de
- Aktive Komponenten z.B. Amazon


----------



## Murdoch (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Netzwerkkomponenten für Haus (Switch, Schrank, Patchpanel)*

Halli Hallo,

danke erstmal für die Tipps und Ratschläge. 

Gibt es vielleicht noch konkrete Empfehlungen die mal auf Basis Preis/Leistung geben kann? 

Der Schrank ist  sicherlicht Geschmackssache aber ist mir von Optik usw. nicht so wichtig wie zb ein Standrechner. Würde mich daher auch hier über Empfehlungen freuen.


----------



## Kuhprah (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Netzwerkkomponenten für Haus (Switch, Schrank, Patchpanel)*

Ich hab mir für mein Haus nen Kasten mit glaub 18HE geholt. Wichtig ist dass du weisst welche NAS rein sollen und wie tief die bauen. Ich hab da nach hinten Platzprobleme da mein Schrank nur 600mm tief ist.. je nach NAS brauchst aber 650 oder mehr mm. Das solltest vorher abklären.
Dazu hab ich damit es ordentlicher ist 2 Patchpanele geholt (kosten ja fast nix) und noch eine entsprechende Stromleiste rein gebaut. 
Werkzeugtechnisch hab ich neben Auflegewerkzeug eigentlich auch nur normales Werkzeug benutzt, nichts spezielles.

Switchtechnisch war auch PoE für mich wichtig wegen der WLAN-AP´s und nach einigem Überlegen fiel die Wahl da auf einen Zyxel GS-1900 mit der PoE Funktion. Rennt seit 2 Jahren nonstop ohne irgendwelche Probleme. Dazu ein RS214 von Synology.

Wennst noch Fragen hast, einfach melden 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murdoch (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Netzwerkkomponenten für Haus (Switch, Schrank, Patchpanel)*

Das sieht jut aus was Du da gebaut hast. 
So in etwa habe ich mir das auch vorgestellt. 

Meine beiden NAS muss ich echt mal messen. Habe einen von Zyxel und einen von QNAP. 

Aber habe ich n Denkfehler? 600mm sind ja 60 cm? So tief, da kann ich die beiden NAS ja hintereinander stellen und daneben noch meinen Standrechner.


----------



## Kuhprah (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Netzwerkkomponenten für Haus (Switch, Schrank, Patchpanel)*

Musst du messen. Ich hatte ein Synology RS514+ zuerst, das stand hinten an, passte nicht rein. Das 214er passt...  
Switch und so sind aber unkritisch.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Netzwerkkomponenten für Haus (Switch, Schrank, Patchpanel)*

Habe bei einer Bekannten den Mini-Rack 25,4cm(10") light, 6 Höheneinheiten im Keller verbaut. Trotz 10 Zoll gibt es hierfür durchaus ausreichend Patchpanel & Co. Darin habe ich noch ein 16 Port GiB Switch von DLink + Router + Buffalo NAS verbaut. Kein Hitzestau - alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Murdoch (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Netzwerkkomponenten für Haus (Switch, Schrank, Patchpanel)*

Okay danke erstmal Leute!

ich schau mir mal an was da so hin passt und melde mich bei Fragen noch einmal.


----------

